# FORUM/WEBSITES



## sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Friends I have learnt a lot from Canon Rumors and continue to learn regularly.

At the same time I am looking out for other forums and websites where I could learn photography further.

Any favorites? Any suggestions?

Thx.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2012)

http://community.the-digital-picture.com/forum.php


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2012)

The Digital Picture is a good forum, Fred Miranda has a good forum. I've given up on DPR.
For free online training, check out Creative live. Their classes are taught by recognized experts, so you know that the advice is coming from a real professional.
http://www.creativelive.com/


----------



## sanj (Nov 17, 2012)

Thx!!!!!!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, I like www.cambridgeincolour.com

A lot of good knowledge, basic and more advanced.


----------



## sanj (Nov 17, 2012)

I checked all the recommendations. SUPER nice. 

As it is I am unsocial and am about to become more so! 

Btw if any of you need my recommendation on a website it is Juza photo.


----------

